# What 24 Hour Watch Do You Have In the Mail?



## GUTuna

To parallel threads from other forums. I love any thread where I can see a range of watches and get ideas.

I have a love of Raketa 24-hr watches running the 2623.h movement. I have a World Time as well. But this is the watch on the long trek from Russia now!


----------



## shock6906

One of these beauties. Been looking for one for a while.


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## Nelvin Dsouza




----------



## dj898

Zodiac Hermetic 24h Jet wristwatch...


----------



## saltddirk

Sky SOLUNAR








Can not tell you much more about the watch now, the single arrow indicates the hours and apparently the display will show sunset and sun rise, moon,....
As per the vendor the battery is flat. Just hope I can get it to work, don't think there is an user manual included...

Dirk


----------



## Afka

Very interesting watch, produced about 10 years ago. A precursor of Yes watches. Same concept - one analog hour hand and all the rest is on digital displays. I really hope that it works.









You can download the instruction manual from here: http://web.archive.org/web/20040707...imeonline.com/resources/SkyTime_booklet_B.pdf


----------



## saltddirk

Afka, you're Ace! I had found and downloaded the Yes user manuals hoping they would be similar. But this is top!!

Looking forward to the watch, I bought it on a whim. got a few other 24 hrs in the collection (yema, Raketa) but this beats them hand over in quirkiness. Not sure that it will get much wrist time, but as I travel a lot you never know!

A friend is hand carrying it for me from US on Thursday.

Thanks again
Dirk


----------



## saltddirk

Unfortunately the watch did not arrive before my friend left US, So now I will have to wait another 7 weeks before he round trips again 
Dirk


----------



## shock6906

I just sent payment for this.


----------



## Afka

Good find! Where you find it? These Poljot International Polar watches are very little known. Poljot made them with different dials - white, black etc. When I got it from ebay some time ago I was surprised, never knew that this series existed at all.


----------



## shock6906

Afka said:


> Good find! Where you find it? These Poljot International Polar watches are very little known. Poljot made them with different dials - white, black etc. When I got it from ebay some time ago I was surprised, never knew that this series existed at all.


Found it on eBay.it. I found this picture years ago of one, and I've been waiting ever since to find one. This is the first time I've seen one for sale. It doesn't have the same minute markings, and I prefer these to the one I'm buying, but who knows how long I'd have to wait to find it!


----------



## Afka

Nice guilloché dial. One of the best in Polar Bear series. As you can see on revived André's page ( Poljot International Polar Bear ) there are 3 white and 4 black dial versions.


----------



## shock6906

Afka said:


> Nice guilloché dial. One of the best in Polar Bear series. As you can see on revived André's page ( Poljot International Polar Bear ) there are 3 white and 4 black dial versions.


Yes, that particular dial is my favorite of all of them. Second choice would either be the black dial with the white ring or the black dial with chrome indicators on the far right in that line-up, but I don't think I would have bought either of those. At any rate, I've really been wanting a nice white dial 24 hour watch, and while I like the Hamilton chrono I just got a couple months ago, it's rather subtle in nature. I want something that commands a little more attention. I do believe this will be the one to do that.


----------



## dj898

I always wanted Swatch 24h movement but the cost was rather high on Bay and otherwise. So I was quite chuffed to score Swatch Index complete with box for $21. ^^
Maybe it's not pristine example but for the price I can't really complain.


----------



## shock6906

Ugh, I have to stop surfing eBay for 24 hour watches. Now I have one of these on the way.










It's really weird to me that the minute ring can be moved on this watch. I hope it's tight enough that it'll stay in place. The second time zone ring on my other Raketa is really loose and moves around a lot.


----------



## Afka

This green Raketa Polar is a good watch. Polar's blue version is more common, green one is harder to find. Raketa Polar is very uncommon for Raketa - the dial is from plastic and you can see movement through the dial.

You can use the minute ring as normal count-up bezel you see on most diver watches. Set the zero marker opposite to minute hand and read the elapsed time.


----------



## dj898

shock6906 said:


> Ugh, I have to stop surfing eBay for 24 hour watches..


after I got myself Poljot Aviator 24h watch I limited myself to non-Russian 24h watch which has been kind to my wallet.


----------



## shock6906

dj898 said:


> after I got myself Poljot Aviator 24h watch I limited myself to non-Russian 24h watch which has been kind to my wallet.


This is only my second Raketa. I more or less wrote them off after my first one since most of the ones on eBay are fakes. I don't have anything against Russian 24 hour watches. I really enjoy my Sturmanskie Arctic, and I can't wait to get my Poljot Polar Bear. Russia seems to make more 24 hour watches than anyone else, so I can't help but look toward them, but I am very particular about the ones I want. Swearing off Russians wouldn't be terribly kind to my wallet, though, because the majority of the rest of the 24's that I like are rather expensive. My Hamilton 24 hour chronograph would have bought me a half dozen Russians. Haha.


----------



## dj898

shock6906 said:


> My Hamilton 24 hour chronograph would have bought me a half dozen Russians.


I fully agree. T^T


----------



## Afka

*RLT 76* directly from Roy Taylor of RLT Watches, UK. ( 38 mm with crown, stainless steel sand blasted, mineral crystal.

















Usually I prefer to buy watches from auctions, not official shops. RLT watches have limited run and you can wait an eternity until it appears on auction.


----------



## l3wy

pre-ordered the Lum-Tec Combat B28, and it's on the way:










Also picked up an Invicta one-hander (big watch) from eBay:









And a Falcon Combat from ebay:









The Lum-Tec I paid for a couple of months ago.. but still.. my wallet needs a break. Took about 8-9 months off of buying, and then bought the Longines single push piece chrono in May.. along with a vintage hamilton and elgin... I think it'll be another 12 months before I look at ebay again.


----------



## shock6906

shock6906 said:


> I just sent payment for this.


Well, somebody's walking around wearing my watch, but it ain't me. I have everything I buy sent to my dad's house since someone's always home there. I got notified yesterday that the package had arrived. Go there this morning to open it up and all I find inside is some Italian newspapers and a few packing peanuts. Opened a Paypal dispute. Either the seller never sent it or some Italian customs goon swiped it right out of the box. I'm mad either way, because even if I get a refund, I just wanted the watch. It's not an easy one to find, and this is the first one I've seen for sale since I started looking years ago. Who knows how long I might have to wait if I don't get that one...


----------



## RidingDonkeys

shock6906 said:


> Well, somebody's walking around wearing my watch, but it ain't me. I have everything I buy sent to my dad's house since someone's always home there. I got notified yesterday that the package had arrived. Go there this morning to open it up and all I find inside is some Italian newspapers and a few packing peanuts. Opened a Paypal dispute. Either the seller never sent it or some Italian customs goon swiped it right out of the box. I'm mad either way, because even if I get a refund, I just wanted the watch. It's not an easy one to find, and this is the first one I've seen for sale since I started looking years ago. Who knows how long I might have to wait if I don't get that one...


That absolutely sucks. On the bright side, you just gave me something to look for in Moscow. I think I need one of those.

Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed their drinking buddy.


----------



## shock6906

RidingDonkeys said:


> That absolutely sucks. On the bright side, you just gave me something to look for in Moscow. I think I need one of those.
> 
> Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed their drinking buddy.


Well, if you happen to see two of them, get the second one and I'll buy it from ya!


----------



## RidingDonkeys

shock6906 said:


> Well, if you happen to see two of them, get the second one and I'll buy it from ya!


Will do! I'm having a bit too much fun watch shopping over here. Discovering a whole new breed of watches is fun.

Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed their drinking buddy.


----------



## saltddirk

This one:








(not mine or the vendors picture, they were too bad for identifying)

But then I used the search function on the site and came across this posting:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f5/12-hr-watches-24-hr-dial-1003030.html

Agggrrr!
First I toyed with the idea of installing a 24h movement but as my watchmaking skills are just about non existent and my dexterity is on par with the proverbial elephant I mailed the vendor and after a slight show he agreed to cancel the purchase and refund.
Pfffff!

What I've learned
1. do your homework before you hit the Buy it now knob
2. Wait a bit and let reason decide if you really want a 50mm watch with a knockoff dial of a Breitling. Funny enough both came up in my search and i was amused that they used the same fond and the similar way the "24" on the dial was cut away by the date window but at first it did not dawned to me that it was a wanabee, just thought, well it is not a fake as the brand and logo are different. It was only a few hours later that i started having my doubts and did the search
3. Read the descriptions carefully. The vendor never mentioned that it was a 24 h watch, he just said, and I cite "24 Stunden Ziffernblatt, ist es etwas anders" translates to 24h dial, something different for once. Did not help either that my German is limited and the pictures were out of focus.

so purchase cancelled, very decent of the vendor, and the search for an affordable 12 on top watch with an interesting dial goes on.

Thanks Afka!

D


----------



## peagreen

Wise words and a happy ending - for you, if not the vendor.
It's so easy to make mistakes with purchases especially when they are done on the spur of the moment.


----------



## saltddirk

It has arrived!

The vendor has even changed the battery before shipping!









Tried it on. First impression it is not a large watch, but fairly chunky























A strap change to a blue morelatto and a few hours with the user manual and I was able to set the time. Did not yet find out how to set DST, but that's for later

















case back has seen some slipped prong action, look worse in the picture than it actually is









Reasonably happy. Can not move the 24h bezel, but that could be down to the accumulated Wabi....

Dirk


----------



## GUTuna

Finally got the watch that started it all in the hobby! Ollech & Wajs Aviation. It's the original Brietling Navitimer Cosmonaute parts rebranded in 18k.


----------



## Afka

Directly from Japan. Salvatore Marra is Japanese (!), not Italian fashion brand.


----------



## GUTuna

Thanks to the heads up from fellow forum members, this will be in the mail. Thank you!!!


----------



## shock6906

This one found its way to eBay and I impulsed on it.








Should be here tomorrow.


----------



## GUTuna

This has been a lucky week for vintage 24hr watches here!


----------



## saltddirk

This one,









Still kicking myself over the Hammy though! Ah well, this will tie me over for a while

Cheerz
D


----------



## Afka

Raketa made for Camel. Very nice dial for me. I was hunting for this watch very long time, not so easy to find. Finally got it from Polish auction allegro.pl


----------



## fly_us

This. Shipped from Meranom and departed to US on 18 Dec, don't think i could get it before Xmas .


----------



## GUTuna

Edox Geoscope


----------



## gradient

Just nabbed one of these on eBay. Checks most of my boxes: 24hr, date, lume, 10 ATM, and readable.


----------



## The dali

That's a real looker! Nice!



GUTuna said:


> Edox Geoscope
> 
> View attachment 6510274


----------



## azura123

fly_us said:


> View attachment 6402945
> 
> 
> This. Shipped from Meranom and departed to US on 18 Dec, don't think i could get it before Xmas .


Hi, do you got your parcel? I also ordered the same watch from the same supplier

Sent from my MI 2SC using Tapatalk


----------



## chirs1211

Not in the air yet but waiting on the Greenwich Time Gate watch from KS
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/gtgwatches/the-greenwich-time-gate-watch-24-hours-automatic-m

Chris


----------



## saltddirk

Could not disappoint the Ebay seller, I came across it 10 minutes before closing with zero bids on it. So I put in a lowball bid and got it for opening price.
60 euro's BNIB,  powered by a Ronda 515/24 I would think

























Not the most exciting of dials but should wear well if I ever get me a Mercedes. Damned, now I got Janis Joplin singing: Oh Lord won't you buy me a mercedes Benz, my friends all drive porsches , I must make amends...
Still this qualifies I think 

Dangerous sunday evening Ebay sessions.
Nearly committed to a Edox Geoscope but then got cold feet, good thing, it would seem it is a replica...

dirk


----------



## saltddirk

Boy this is definitely going the wrong direction! :-d

My resolution not to buy any watches in 2016 has been shattered. It lasted what, 16 days, and I gave in....:--d

Coming my way from Germany is 2016 watch #3
Les mysteres de david. Never heard of, never seen before. Any info is welcome

















Seems a bit left field to me as the hour hand looks like it is longer than the minutes, or isnt it? 
Will have to do with the vendors pictures for now. Less than 60 Euro P and P not bad...

Dirk


----------



## Afka

saltddirk said:


> Les mysteres de david. Never heard of, never seen before. Any info is welcome


Congratulations! This is solidly made watch. The hands are strange, but I like it.

I would call this watch World Time Indicator. I've seen many versions of this promotional watch. Some of them are in my collection. All have World Time Indicator text on the dial. The promo text in upper half of dial varies.

See also my review of this watch - https://www.watchuseek.com/f5/world-time-indicator-%96-what-time-aww-8-a-836951.html.

"Abramowicz" on your dial indicates famous watch shop by Chaim Abramowicz, Stuttgart, Germany, who ordered this version of the promotional watch. "Les mysteres de David" was a brand name used by Chaim Abramowicz for in-house jewelry and watches.


----------



## saltddirk

Afka said:


> Congratulations! This is solidly made watch. The hands are strange, but I like it.
> 
> I would call this watch World Time Indicator. I've seen many versions of this promotional watch. Some of them are in my collection. All have World Time Indicator text on the dial. The promo text in upper half of dial varies.
> 
> See also my review of this watch - https://www.watchuseek.com/f5/world-time-indicator-%96-what-time-aww-8-a-836951.html.
> 
> "Abramowicz" on your dial indicates famous watch shop by Chaim Abramowicz, Stuttgart, Germany, who ordered this version of the promotional watch. "Les mysteres de David" was a brand name used by Chaim Abramowicz for in-house jewelry and watches.


Thanks Afka!
Definitely left field.
As always I start doing my homework after I hit buy button  and I have just been reading the link on 24 hour watch page as being a "badge engineered" Body heat. 
I also found one for sale from some years ago on an Alfa romeo owner website, asking 500 US, claiming they went for 1200 when new, talking of pie-in-the-sky prices
At first I thought it was "my" watch because the hands point at the same time (whatever time that is, still a bit strange to have the longer hand towards the hours) but then I noticed that it has also "water proof" on the dial below World time indicator.

Glad to hear that the minutes are lumed yellow, I sort had half assumed they were originally red and had faded to that yellow.

Once I got better pictures I'll update your AWW with yet another version!

Cheerz
D


----------



## peagreen

Very nice looking timepiece. Shame it has midnight on top, but still very nice.


----------



## TOPAZ

saltddirk said:


> Boy this is definitely going the wrong direction! :-d
> 
> My resolution not to buy any watches in 2016 has been shattered. It lasted what, 16 days, and I gave in....:--d
> 
> Coming my way from Germany is 2016 watch #3
> Les mysteres de david. Never heard of, never seen before. Any info is welcome
> 
> Seems a bit left field to me as the hour hand looks like it is longer than the minutes, or isnt it?
> Will have to do with the vendors pictures for now. Less than 60 Euro P and P not bad...
> 
> Dirk


Congrats - this World-Time-Indicator would have been an a nice addition to my "Daisy Diner", but i missed the end of the auction ...
regards from Germay, Michael


----------



## saltddirk

TOPAZ said:


> Congrats - this World-Time-Indicator would have been an a nice addition to my "Daisy Diner", but i missed the end of the auction ...
> regards from Germay, Michael


Thanks Michael,
If I ever tire of the watch I think of you. Would make a nice couple, David and Daisy!


----------



## TOPAZ

I am waiting for this one:









Delivery is announced for tomorrow. ;-)

regards, Michael


----------



## TOPAZ

Saltdirk, you are right ... here is "Daisy":


----------



## TOPAZ

... the latest catch, another "WorldTimer":









:roll:

regards, Michael


----------



## saltddirk

TOPAZ said:


> ... the latest catch, another "WorldTimer":
> 
> View attachment 6995882
> 
> 
> :roll:
> 
> regards, Michael


Nice, Going for the full collection then Michael?

I have given in also and bought a 350617. Not a great fan of the bezel and hands but after reading up on the Russian forum it seems they can be modded easily with Amphibia parts, so lets go for it.
As it is on his way from Moscow now:









Now if somebody knows of a dial for sale that uses a number layout ala Airman I'm all ears

Dirk


----------



## gradient

I have this one incoming. I think I might see about getting a bracelet for it.


----------



## TOPAZ

for a year on the list - and now mine ...









:roll:


----------



## dxfx

Arived last week 


__
http://instagr.am/p/BCCwizaCdAX/


__
http://instagr.am/p/BCCzGtcidD2/



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dj898

gradient said:


> I have this one incoming. I think I might see about getting a bracelet for it.
> 
> View attachment 7034441


I got my Aviator's bracelet from German seller. It has signed Poljot and what not and very light. However removing segment was bit of challenge because the material was quite thin and unless you had specific tool and what not you could easily damage the remaining segment.

Sent from my cloud using TPT


----------



## gradient

Nice, do you have a link by chance?


----------



## gradient

Been looking at these for a while. One came up on the Bay, new, for a really good price so I couldn't help myself.


----------



## horolicious




----------



## jharm

TOPTISHKIN said:


> View attachment 7303362


I like this. Simple and classic

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ragnar375

Looking at a Ball AeroGMT. Anyone seen them in person?


----------



## rolloberserk

This beauty is comming.Can't wait.


----------



## Dennis Smith

Would love to see some real world pics of that, especially on the wrist and alongside some of your other beauties for size comparison, like the Early Bird, AN-24, Airman 18.... Congrats!


----------



## rolloberserk

Got it today.Here is are some pictures compering to some of my 24 hours watches.I thought it will be massive but it is not.On my skinny hand looks huge,but thats not the issue(because there is none) I love massive watches on my hand.


----------



## leograye

I've got this coming, the wait is killing me


----------



## leograye

Forgot to add, 46mm without crown but only 10.5mm thick case


----------



## schmitza

I have a airman 18 purist on the way ... have been exactly 3 weeks since i orderd it and the wait is killing me ! 

As a thing to do while waiting i have started to think about what waych im gonna sell next to found the next one ! Haha 


Glycine should always have black purist 18's in stock 😝

Skickat från min SM-G930F via Tapatalk


----------



## mjl1952

First time posting, long time watching. Looking for a long time for a single hand watch & 24 hour hours. Dreaming of the Botta Duo and Meistersinger but cannot afford it. Came on eBait across the Uno24 Italia and while searching further discovered graysonline dot com dot au where I scored a UNO24. According to the sales blurb it has the same movement as the Botta, we'll discover it soon enough - it will take a little while to get to New Zealand.


----------



## Afka

mjl1952 said:


> First time posting, long time watching. Looking for a long time for a single hand watch & 24 hour hours. Dreaming of the Botta Duo and Meistersinger but cannot afford it. Came on eBait across the Uno24 Italia and while searching further discovered graysonline dot com dot au where I scored a UNO24. According to the sales blurb it has the same movement as the Botta, we'll discover it soon enough - it will take a little while to get to New Zealand.


Hi, thank you for this information. How could you bet on this Austraalia auction when you are from NZ? I'm from Estonia and got a message "Bid on this lot cannot be placed without a valid Australian shipping address."

Avo

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## mjl1952

Afka said:


> Hi, thank you for this information. How could you bet on this Austraalia auction when you are from NZ? I'm from Estonia and got a message "Bid on this lot cannot be placed without a valid Australian shipping address."
> 
> Avo
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


I have son living in Brisbane and gave his address. It is also shipped to him.

We have here in New Zealand the same problem with amazon.com and I use a freight forwarder in the USA - shipito dot com - and they will ship worldwide. See if you can find one in Australia.

There is also someone on eBay.com.au who sells them (at far higher buy now price) or make that guy an offer, have seen offers around AUD 120 accepted. You can also try contacting the distributor directly and make them an offer.


----------



## mjl1952

Forgot to mention that it looks that there are still more available - every few days an auction finishes and then new ones are offered.


----------



## gradient

Second try at a Sturmanskie Traveller 2431. I bought one on eBeigh but it arrived all scratched up despite being advertised as like-new so I sent it back. Despite it's condition, I knew it was the next one for me hopefully the 2nd time is the charm!


----------



## mjl1952

Uno Italia has arrived. I've had expensive watches (USD 600 to USD 7500) in the past and in no way is this worth the supposed RRP of AUD 995.-. Finish of case leaves much to be desired: sharp edges of the lugs, the dial appears to be two different pieces with noticable seam between top and bottom grey part and the movement is not central in the dial leading to 10 minute difference in time readings during the day.

I have not opened the case but functionality is the same as the Ronda 515.24H so suspect that is correct.

Strap can be found on eBait for USD 12.95 inclusive shipping from Hong Kong.

I suppose it is good enough to get a feel for a single hand watch when you can obtain it at a resonable price, personally I would not want to pay much over 100 ~ 125 AUD for it.


----------



## bobbee

Hi guys, I was just wondering what you might think of this one:

Incoming - 214 Astro ? - Page 3

It looks like a mock up to me.


----------



## AnotherFella

I currently have a Raketa 24HR blue polar dial waiting for me at home. I am away on business, but am very excited to get back to it. It will be my first 24 hour watch, as well as my first hand wind.

Here is a photo (not mine) of the style I picked up.


----------



## mgjackson68

I ordered a Lum-Tec B28 today

It will ship to my mom's house in USA...it might be a while before I get there to collect it.


----------



## mgjackson68

One of the things I like about the dial of the B28 is that it has "00" at the top rather than "24". As does the 24-hour wall clock that is hanging in my home office.

Which is more accurate, as there is no such time as "24:00".


----------



## MorseCode.._.._..

This just arrived today and still can't believe it's a Timex. How can you go wrong at $65 on Amazon?!?!?


----------



## tmy

Looks awesome, what a bargain!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chirs1211

Ordered on of these on Friday when they came back into stock, were only showing 13 in stock so grabbed one, as of today only 1 left.









Chris


----------



## shock6906

I like that. Not too crazy about the blocky hands, but it's a decent lookin' watch overall.


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01

This one has been on the wish list for a long time. And the NATO strap stores I checked didn't have the blue camo in 22mm-only 20. So when I saw a 22 on Ebay I grabbed it. Strap will probably be here sooner than the watch because the watch is coming from Russia.


----------



## jester0723

chirs1211 said:


> Ordered on of these on Friday when they came back into stock, were only showing 13 in stock so grabbed one, as of today only 1 left.
> 
> View attachment 9044002
> 
> 
> Chris


I ordered this same piece yesterday - it was showing 16 left in stock at the time. Grabbed the mesh bracelet, too (at $11, I mean, why not?)

Curious about your shipping though. Looks like you're in Wales, so you may already have it, but I'm not getting my hopes up that the $6 Russian Post shipping will make it to the States for at least 3 weeks.


----------



## chirs1211

Sadly nothing here yet, still waiting. Russian post is a bit of a mystery, i've had things come in a week others over a month.
Mine was shipped on the 17th Aug so could arrive today or in another fortnight 

Chris


----------



## saltddirk

this one,









I have always wanted one, like the styling and the little tong-in-the-cheek 23-22 joke. plus the little details such as the airplane racing round the dial
I have always found them just that little too expensive to pull the trigger, so when this one was offered in Hungary and nobody had bid on it I put a last minute bid in and won for opening price
the vendor also had an other watch on offer, but it expired before I checked again and has not been re-offered. If it had I would have -against ebeuh rules- offered him oflline when paying for this one.

Cheerz
D


----------



## jester0723

That's a great looking watch - I thought the 22/23 was a mistake at first. Do you know the story behind it or is it just a quirk?


----------



## saltddirk

I have read somewhere that they considered a good joke and was sign of their non-conforming attitude, Me I believe it started out as a mistake and they added this plot twist to not having to redo their homework.


----------



## doomdog

This is THE 24 hour watch for me and I finally found one.
Not cheap, but I couldn't let it pass, who knows when another one would show up...
Should be with me in a few days.


----------



## TOPAZ

.
I am waiting for a modded VOSTOK K35xxxx:









@all: have a nice day !

Michael
:roll:


----------



## schmitza

doomdog said:


> This is THE 24 hour watch for me and I finally found one.
> Not cheap, but I couldn't let it pass, who knows when another one would show up...
> Should be with me in a few days.
> 
> View attachment 10014778


Congrats man ! A 24h watch is a good watch in every collection

Skickat från min SM-G930F via Tapatalk


----------



## calcisme

I am looking forward to a Glycine Airman DC-4 arriving after Christmas.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## r-gordon-7

Well, I just bit the bullet and ordered a Glycine 3917.196-gg LB7BF Airman 17 Purist... I have quite a few GMT watches, but this will be my first watch with a 24hr main (in fact, only) hour hand. Looking forward to its arrival, though my guess is that once it arrives, it's going to take some getting used to... Glad it has the "cheater" reverse pointer on the back end of the hour hand... that will probably save me from some minor "hesitation embarrassment" when asked in the PM, "What time is it?"... ;-)


----------



## blakkflame

Du Mans ......









.....and Cosmonaute !! :-!









All Breitling ..... obviously !! :-d


----------



## Afka

Once we had this popular thread. Maybe it makes sense to relive it.

Posted yesterday in Omsk, Russia. This is very rare limited *Raketa Military* from so called "temporary collection", which existed short time only in 2010. This was the transition time from old, very much still Soviet-time models producing Raketa to the new Raketa as we know it now.


----------



## elsoldemayo

Arrived about 10 days ago so not in the mail anymore, but close enough to post it here


----------



## Afka

Today ordered - Slow O 06 Brown Silver. If you are interested in Slow watches, some models are on sale (gbp 120) at clockwize.co.uk with worldwide free delivery!


----------



## GUTuna

Coming in from another WUS member


----------



## ned-ludd

The last (or second last) new Flying Officer from Guinand is passing through Australian Customs as I write this. Estimated delivery is Wednesday.


----------



## Steve24h

ned-ludd said:


> The last (or second last) new Flying Officer from Guinand is passing through Australian Customs as I write this. Estimated delivery is Wednesday.
> 
> View attachment 12549859


@ned-ludd : last new? Details?? Been looking to find one but havent been able to. Love this model! They still make/sell these?


----------



## ned-ludd

Steve24h said:


> last new? Details?? Been looking to find one but havent been able to. Love this model! They still make/sell these?


Guinand were still making them but recently announced they'd discontinued the model. I contacted them and they said they had simply run out of the VJ7760 movements which aren't made any more. Luckily for me they still had two FOs in stock and I could have one if I wanted. I wanted and so shortly I'll have. The other last one may still be available so if you're keen and fast I'd suggest you contact them directly at <[email protected]>, as you can't order it via the web site.


----------



## GUTuna

One I've been meaning to try for awhile! - Christopher Ward C900 Worldtimer


----------



## ned-ludd

I don't think you'll regret getting the C900: it's a fine watch.

I'm currently awaiting a Seiko Levante 24H from Italy, so the wait may be quite long.


----------



## Kulprit

I've spent the last few weeks trying to decide which dual time zone watch to get, then I got the email from Massdrop, so of course this is. Ow on it's way (not my picture):










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ned-ludd

Dufa Aalto


----------



## ned-ludd

Parnis Regulator


----------



## ned-ludd

This dirt cheap Kronen & Sohne is going to lose its hour hand as soon as it arrives, to become an experimental poor man's 24H regulator.


----------



## ttmooney

Parnis Regulator on its way from HK:









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Afka

ned-ludd said:


> Dufa Aalto


Oh, *ned-ludd*, me too. Bought from another WUS member.


----------



## ned-ludd

Afka said:


> Oh, *ned-ludd*, me too. Bought from another WUS member.


From 'the mythical land of CONUS'? Well done!
I saw that too but decided the white face wasn't for me. I like the blue hands, though.


----------



## Afka

ned-ludd said:


> From 'the mythical land of CONUS'? Well done!
> I saw that too but decided the white face wasn't for me. I like the blue hands, though.


The CONUS land is amazing. In no other country in the world I saw so many people who are afraid of sending post to a foreign land.

That's why I have a good friend in States, who is just forwarding watches to me.


----------



## Kulprit

Finally arrived after a long wait (but just in time for my travels)










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Afka

Raketa 24 limited editions is one of my special interests. I have many of them in my collection. As a primer here one watch bought today from Germany.









I've never before saw this one. The watch is made in 1991, 60th anniversary of Arktikugol. 
Wikipedia: Arktikugol (Russian: Арктикуголь, literally "Arctic Coal") is a Russian coal mining unitary enterprise which operates on the islands of Spitsbergen in Svalbard, Norway.

They have even a website in Russian: www.arkticugol.ru


----------



## Afka

Today is a good day. One Raketa more from Germany (another seller).

In August 1992 Russian clipper *Klavdiya Yelanskaya* (named after famous actress of 30s and 40s) had arctic cruise. Most probably from Murmansk through Arctic Ocean to Pacific, which is the true Russian *Arctic Passage*. I don't know yet the details, but in the web I can see several envelopes posted from this arctic cruise.


----------



## Sanjuro82

Afka that is super vintage cool! Nice score!


----------



## Afka

Guinand Einzeigeruhr Classic 31.HS-50
Einzeigeruhr = one hand watch.

About 60 watches were produced and no further production planned, as Guinand answered me. I got it from another WUS member.

As much I can remember, our good TOPAZ has this watch too.









This one is equipped with custom engraved swan neck regulator.

This watch has a HS81 movement. The HS81 (HS for Helmut Sinn) is a modified Unitas (rare 6503) manual movement with central seconds.


----------



## josiahg52

Lum-tec B37. Getting back to 24hr watches and thought I'd get one with 12 at the top.


----------



## SiebSp

DuFa Aalto. This version.


----------



## ned-ludd

I ordered this Mr Jones 'Sun and Moon' when it was on Black Friday special last year.









It arrived in Oz on December 17th then bounced around within the postal service for almost three weeks and is now inexplicably on its way back to the UK. AusPost never even tried to deliver it to my address and no-one can tell me why.
Hopefully when Mr Jones gets it back their second attempt at sending it to me will succeed.


----------



## Afka

Yantar Airnautic II GMT. I love Yantar watches.









Yes, this is kind of a gmt watch. But 24h dial is here even more important than 12h dial. 
Yantar had three different models named GMT. This one, the 2nd, is the most 24-ish of them.


----------



## Afka

I'm simple-minded and falling easily into any trap. Jacopo Dondi has Australia Day Sale, 10% off and free delivery. Consequence:


----------



## ned-ludd

Afka said:


> I'm simple-minded and falling easily into any trap.


And I'm easily led and have FOMO.


----------



## chirs1211

Incoming 









Chris


----------



## Afka

Custom Raketa from Lesorub studio (Lesorub, Лесоруб = Lumberjack). Andrey the Lumberjack is customizing one by one old Soviet watches.


----------



## TOPAZ

Ordered this "Komandirskie 650541" from MERANOM yesterday:
.







.
(picture "stolen" from EBAY)

Michael
;-)


----------



## ned-ludd

ned-ludd said:


> I ordered this Mr Jones 'Sun and Moon' when it was on Black Friday special last year.
> 
> View attachment 12802125
> 
> 
> It arrived in Oz on December 17th then bounced around within the postal service for almost three weeks and is now inexplicably on its way back to the UK. AusPost never even tried to deliver it to my address and no-one can tell me why.
> Hopefully when Mr Jones gets it back their second attempt at sending it to me will succeed.


This watch returned to the UK but was on its way back to Oz within hours because the Royal Mail automated system is more able to read "To" addresses that the AusPost system. The watch was never returned to Mr Jones but arrived again in Oz a week or so later. Then it bounced around in the AusPost system again - this time for just two weeks - and is now on its way back to the UK again!

Rumour has it that parcels have to endure this sort of loop three times before they can be pulled out of the AusPost system for human intervention. Otherwise I expect it will bounce between the two countries endlessly.

Mr Jones has very kindly agreed to send me a replacement watch, since the original has to be considered 'lost'. Hopefully the replacement will arrive shortly, without needing several round-the-world trips. If the original ever arrives I'll send it back to Mr Jones and hopefully the Oz-UK trip will pass more smoothly and quickly than its UK-Oz odyssey.


----------



## francis 24/24

A VASCO "Redoutable" is waiting for me in its box, I am looking forward to my birthday to wear it.


----------



## Tornadohead

I just pulled the trigger on this one, too. Hoping you are happy with yours. I'm anxiously awaiting mine.


----------



## MDNTRDR

Waiting on a K35 on its way from meranom hopefully now already ordered it once and my CC company stopped the transaction thinking it might be fraudulent so had to have the discussion twice why I needed a new russky with a cool dual and an engineers bracelet but on its way... again


----------



## MDNTRDR

And can’t post pics sorry


----------



## MDNTRDR

With the wife the discussion meant save me meranom


----------



## eric.nielsen

One of these. (Have 2 others already).


----------



## ned-ludd

_Help! Somebody stop me!_
These three are in transit.





















I'm not completely crazy, though. The Kemmner is coming with the countdown bezel because I could not live with the two misspellings on that world cities bezel.


----------



## ned-ludd

And these are promised to arrive 'any day now'...
Yes _Equilibrium_ and Akerfalk _Season 1_.


----------



## Afka

ned-ludd said:


> _..._ because I could not live with the two misspellings on that world cities bezel.


It was a surprise to me that Auckland is in German indeed Aukland.


----------



## TOPAZ

Afka said:


> It was a surprise to me that Auckland is in German indeed Aukland.


nobody is perfect ...
:roll:


----------



## TOPAZ

They were shipped ...


----------



## ned-ludd

Afka said:


> Auckland is in German indeed Aukland.


I now find, in addition, that what I know as 'Athens' is 'Athen' in German. Nevertheless it's jarring because _leider spreche ich kein Deutsch im täglichen Leben._


----------



## Afka

I was surprised because of Auckland, that usually big cities/capitols *in the same region* are differently written in different languages. Athens-Athen-Athènes... or Moscow-Moskau-Moscou... or Lisbon-Lissabon-Lisbonne... etc. are normal. I think they are differently written in almost every European language. But Auckland is so faaaar away from Germany (yes, from Germany, but not from you ned-ludd  ).

I have Kemmner with the countdown bezel too. I can't remember why I didn't got it with the cities bezel, but for sure this cities bezel would be more interesting for me. Especially I like that Bad Wildbad, Kemmner's home town is also on the bezel.


----------



## mngdew




----------



## TOPAZ

.
Got it from the Bay: a RAKETA Submariner #0167









b-)


----------



## gradient

Can't wait!


----------



## mngdew

Damn the snow storm......


----------



## TOPAZ

The unreasonableness was stronger than the mind ...

o|


----------



## blakkflame

....my last Cosmonaute, manual hand wind: Carpenter Aurora 7 Edition !! ;-)


----------



## Ipse

Got this shipped today...who knows how many weeks it will take to get here:


----------



## thepost20

Hi guys Im really frustrated but can someone help me out and tell me if there is any place where I can find this watch:
Invicta 18505


----------



## Big Vern

Very similar on Amazon, but not same model.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Invicta-Au...d=1522787491&sr=1-25&refinements=p_89:Invicta


----------



## thepost20

I've seen that one but I need exactly that one. I got that one from my dad when I was a little child and Im searching all over the Internet. Im really frustrated...


----------



## gradient

thepost20 said:


> I've seen that one but I need exactly that one. I got that one from my dad when I was a little child and Im searching all over the Internet. Im really frustrated...


Try asking in the affordable forum. This forum is for 24 hour watches.


----------



## TOPAZ

TOPAZ said:


> .
> Got it from the Bay: a RAKETA Submariner #0167
> 
> View attachment 12984591


Got lost on the way from Irland to Germany...
Impossible to clear the facts - refunded by Paypal
:-(


----------



## ned-ludd

TOPAZ said:


> Got lost on the way from Irland to Germany...


Sorry to hear that but pleased that you got a refund.

Hopefully the trip from Tokyo to Sydney for this beauty will be swift and trouble-free.


----------



## SiebSp

SiebSp said:


> DuFa Aalto. This version.
> 
> View attachment 12800521


After A lot of trouble with transport the package was returned to the shop. I had to reorder and choose the grey dial version, which I have in my possession now.


----------



## TOPAZ

TOPAZ said:


> Got lost on the way from Irland to Germany...
> Impossible to clear the facts - refunded by Paypal
> :-(


UPDATE - the RAKETA Submariner #0167 was found in the post office if Dublin (after 27 days playing alone in the dark):









;-)


----------



## astage

I really like that watch. If only it had 12-noon at the top and 18 on the right, would be perfect for me.


----------



## astage

Placed an order for this new Svalbard Glacier AA19B last week and its on its way to me.


----------



## ned-ludd

New job + big pay increase + first paypacket = Seven watches inbound!
_Oops._


----------



## TypeSly

Soon-to-be mine, Raketa vintage


----------



## dr.italiano

Still hunting for one. Would love to get my hands on something like a SE Vostok. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asorel

First 24 hour piece, have this limited edition Aviator in the mail:


----------



## TOPAZ

.








b-)


----------



## TOPAZ

.
Waiting for this RAKETA in A+ condition with box & papers:









;-)

Michael


----------



## tantric

Ordered this one yesterday:

https://www.russian-watches.info/sh...4-hours-mechanical-watch-pilot-raketa-black2/

Will be my first 24h watch, an itch I've wanted to scratch for years. Plus it's Russian, adding some diversity to the collection.

The very logical dial layout is really attractive for me on this one.

Will post pics when received

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TOPAZ

.








b-)

best regards, Michael


----------



## astage

Have just pre-ordered this from the Svalbard web-site. Svalbard Arctic AA24, due for release in a month's time - on 20th November.








The design is rather similar to Badger400's latest white face designs, but unfortunately I prefer the Noon-at-top layout to his 24-at-top layout. Which reminds me, when will manufacturers realise that 24:00 doesn't exist?

It was a toss up between this or the latest Svalbard Noonday AA17D, but decided the double-twelve numbering system would be too much, although I like the rest of the design.

Many other November 20th designs to choose from.


----------



## TLUX

Thanks for the info.


----------



## _josh

Beautiful watch, I've never really delved into Russian brands. Do you like this watch?


----------



## TOPAZ

-
a RAKETA - what else ...
-








cheers, Michael
;-)


----------



## bearwithwatch

Received Svalbard Regulator CF11. While a lovely watch, it seems too small at 36mm for my wrist so it ended up in Wife's jewellery box. 
She loves it.


----------



## usa-60

Raketa from Russia:
















Works fine, but view still need to be upgraded


----------



## TOPAZ

.
Found this RAKETA on "Ebay Kleinanzeigen":
.








a nice addition to the Export Edition of this watch:
.
https://www.watchuseek.com/f5/what-24-hours-watch-you-wearing-today-665834-203.html#post48524465

Best regards, Michael


----------



## TOPAZ

.
An ill-advised purchase in the bay - a rare watch, but with a need for reconditioning:
.








o|


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01

Komandirskie 650546.


----------



## TOPAZ

.
waiting for:


----------



## TOPAZ

.
Waiting for:
.


----------



## ned-ludd

TOPAZ said:


> Waiting for:


I did think of you when I saw that!


----------



## TOPAZ

ned-ludd said:


> I did think of you when I saw that!


has been in your focus, too ?

:-s


----------



## ned-ludd

TOPAZ said:


> has bee in your focus, too ?


I see all as I endlessly trawl the internet for interesting watches.

I'm not, however, very interested in Raketas any more; I have plenty already and find I'm not wearing them.


----------



## TroyTrojan10

Big fan of the new Chris Ward!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ned-ludd

TroyTrojan10 said:


> Big fan of the new Chris Ward!


We would likely all be fans here if it were a 24-hour watch.


----------



## TOPAZ

.
saw it - bought it: a RAKETA Aurora 1903
.







.
Now ... waiting for it
b-)

Michael


----------



## sanik




----------



## ned-ludd

sanik said:


> Glycine Airman


That looks just like your other one, only with a different strap.


----------



## Blazersbill

Love the simplicity of the dial. Great work


----------



## TOPAZ

.
Waiting for a Regulator made by SVALBARD:
.








;-)


----------



## Jfor1

Waiting for my limited edition Squale Alpine Green GMT! I narrowly missed out on the Gnomon sale, missed the only private sale I saw, and basically thought i’d never get it. Low and behold I found one for sale on here and it should arrive tomorrow!!


----------



## TOPAZ

.
View attachment 14262301


----------



## TOPAZ

.
Placed the order yesterday: a RAKETA Polar (ref.# W-45-17-10-0243)
.


----------



## InstaAntiques

Have to get one of these. I have over 100 watches in my collection but none with 24h


----------



## cybertrancer

Posted in wrong folder...


----------



## bearwithwatch

Arrived today and enjoying first day of wrist time

No-Watch Timeless CM2-3721 (Quartz)


----------



## Hughvr

Im seriously considering a Raketa 24. Are they good watches? Or disposable/fun-while-they-last?


----------



## TOPAZ

A RAKETA ...









regards, Michael


----------



## TOPAZ

Hughvr said:


> Im seriously considering a Raketa 24. Are they good watches? Or disposable/fun-while-they-last?


open a thread to discuss this topic ...

regards, Michael


----------



## uptempo

Airman 1953









Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch

Arrived yesterday

Svalbard Isbjornen AA33


----------



## TOPAZ

.
waiting for a RAKETA ...


----------



## TOPAZ

.







.
b-)


----------



## MaraudingWalrus

I've got three on the way, all Raketas. One green dial "time zone" and a pair of polars (one with black face, one with white face). Two for myself, one to give as a gift in a few months. Looking forward to seeing them, and the adjustment period of both mechanical watches and of 24hr.


----------



## TOPAZ

.








on the way ...


----------



## TOPAZ

.
Waiting for a RAKETA Sevastopol:
.








regards, Michael


----------



## TOPAZ

RAKETA - what else ?
;-)


----------



## TOPAZ

.
a RAKETA ...
.


----------



## TOPAZ

.
just another RAKETA ...
.








best regards, Michael


----------



## ngominhkhoi.ndpd




----------



## ned-ludd

Send it back: it's not a 24-hour watch!


----------



## ned-ludd

I couldn't resist this. So colourful and shiny!


----------



## Weissen

'Needed' a 24hr piece. ;-)









And now for the long wait...


----------



## rmeron

http://https://timeoclock.ru/vostok-komandirskie-030936-braslet/
I have this one coming this month I hope.


----------



## TOPAZ

.
waiting for ...







... a VOSTOK Komandirskie #030935

regards, Michael


----------



## TOPAZ

TOPAZ said:


> .
> waiting for ... a VOSTOK Komandirskie #030935


and a VOSTOK Komandirskie #030934
.








regards, Michael


----------



## TOPAZ

.
waiting for ...
.







.
... a RAKETA - what else ?

regards, Michael


----------



## dkam

Cool watch, where can I get one?


----------



## ktoo

this


----------



## Weissen

Finally arrived.















Gorgeous.
Crazy quality and accuracy for ~100 bucks.


----------



## josiahg52

Weissen said:


> Finally arrived.
> 
> View attachment 14830899
> View attachment 14830901
> 
> 
> Gorgeous.
> Crazy quality and accuracy for ~100 bucks.


Which one is this?


----------



## Weissen

Model number SE 420B05PU
Currently out of stock by the looks of it.


----------



## TOPAZ

.
waiting for a SICURA:
.








@all: have a nice week !

Michael


----------



## TOPAZ

.
waiting for ...
.







.
... a RAKETA - what else ?

regards, Michael


----------



## elsoldemayo

Ordered this one today.


----------



## TOPAZ

.
Just found this RAKETA:
.














best Regards, Michael


----------



## TOPAZ

.
bought this worldtimer made by SCHLOEMANN:
.








best Regards, Michael


----------



## rmeron

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Russian-me...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
Just ordered this Raketa from Russia today.


----------



## TOPAZ

.
on tour to me: a RAKETA Pilot
.








regards, Michael


----------



## TOPAZ

.
two RAKETAs to disassemble ... for spare parts.
.








;-)


----------



## TOPAZ

.
inexpensive - could not resist ...
.








b-)


----------



## RCTimeDude

Breitling 806 24 hour model vintage navitimer is high on my list. love my navitimers


----------



## TOPAZ

.
Complete my VOSTOK collection with a VOSTOK Komandirskie 030599:
.








@all: have a nice weekend !

Michael


----------



## TOPAZ

.
That`s been the 4th of 4 - a VOSTOK Komandirskie. 030936:
.








Michael


----------



## 0utrageousfun

This one is en route from Russia on the slow boat...purchased more than two weeks ago and expected to arrive in the US near the end of June.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TOPAZ

.
a RAKETA - what else ...
.








Michael


----------



## tropicwatches

That's a very interesting watch - I've never seen that before.


----------



## TOPAZ

.
a RAKETA - what else ...
.








Michael


----------



## saltddirk

From Fellow F5 wus-er:









For that Glycine Airman vibe









Cheerz
Dirk


----------



## ned-ludd

Found a Seiko 'Think The Earth' WN-1 to go with my WS-1.















The WS-1 didn't come with a strap or mount so now I may finally get to wear it.


----------



## TOPAZ

.
a RAKETA - what else ...
.








Michael


----------



## ned-ludd

I've long thought that 'Sun and Moon' is one of the more successful of Mr Jones _jour et nuit_ style watches in that it's actually easy to read at a glance.

I happened to see a ladies' model for sale at a low price so I bought it and it's just arrived. Here is a photo of it next to its larger brethren - possibly a rare sight.









Obviously I'm unlikely to ever wear the ladies' one so I may offer it to a favoured niece.


----------



## Kvam

Took a month to get here...


----------



## brownm

Sturmanskie 6821341
View attachment 15240119
View attachment 15240139


----------



## jlind

Glycine Airman 42 Purist, gray dial, with jubilee style bracelet. Had to borrow photo of one ;-)










John


----------



## ned-ludd

Two watches have been struggling to get to me from Europe for over two months now.

Dogi Caboto










Sturmanskie Heritage Arctic


----------



## TOPAZ




----------



## gordie10

Nothing yet, but I am hopefully soon going to be adding one to my collection!


----------



## pellidon

*Vostok Commander Automatic 350642*
Coming from Smirs. My first 24 hour watch.


----------



## Fergfour




----------



## Fergfour

A few:


----------



## sleauxdaddy

This one!!


----------



## TOPAZ

Just ordered ...


----------



## maxhav

Fergfour said:


> View attachment 15410554


Could you tell me the name of this one?


----------



## Fergfour

sx1 said:


> Could you tell me the name of this one?


It's from Raketa, the "Baikonur".


----------



## maxhav

holy **** it isn't cheap! $1,400!


----------



## TOPAZ

just ordered ...









@all: have a nice weekend !

regards, Michael


----------



## TOPAZ

On the way to me ...


----------



## ned-ludd

ned-ludd said:


> Dogi Caboto
> 
> View attachment 15328960


Sadly this was lost in the Italian postal system and never arrived. I got most of my money back, though.


----------



## TOPAZ




----------



## Pavilions

I always liked the 24hr but never got used to them


----------



## TOPAZ

A RAKETA with "patina":


----------



## TOPAZ

A RAKETA without "patina":


----------



## TOPAZ

Another RAKETA with only few "patina":










The watch will get a cautious "relume" ...


----------



## TOPAZ

a "perfect" *RAKETA* Antarctica:










@.all: have a nice weekend !

regards, Michael


----------



## square coats

saltddirk said:


> It has arrived!
> 
> The vendor has even changed the battery before shipping!
> 
> View attachment 4959081
> 
> 
> Tried it on. First impression it is not a large watch, but fairly chunky
> 
> View attachment 4959097
> 
> View attachment 4959129
> 
> View attachment 4959137
> 
> 
> A strap change to a blue morelatto and a few hours with the user manual and I was able to set the time. Did not yet find out how to set DST, but that's for later
> 
> View attachment 4959153
> 
> 
> View attachment 4959209
> 
> 
> case back has seen some slipped prong action, look worse in the picture than it actually is
> 
> View attachment 4959161
> 
> 
> Reasonably happy. Can not move the 24h bezel, but that could be down to the accumulated Wabi....
> 
> Dirk


That was a really smart strap change (meaning both intelligent and stylish in this case)! I'm trying to develop a better eye/intuition for strap changing so just wanted to express my appreciation..


----------



## larand

Just ordered my first 24-hour watch, a Komandirskie 650546. I'm having Meranom install the 24-hour Pepsi bezel in place of the white one.
















Instagram: @vta_watch


----------



## josiahg52

larand said:


> Just ordered my first 24-hour watch, a Komandirskie 650546. I'm having Meranom install the 24-hour Pepsi bezel in place of the white one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instagram: @vta_watch


Beautiful and the Pepsi bezel will look great! Welcome to the 24hr world.


----------



## TOPAZ

shipped to me ...








Michael


----------



## TOPAZ

waiting for ...








Michael


----------



## TOPAZ

Today I was in the mood to buy ...









@.all: have a nice day !

Michael


----------



## bearwithwatch

Oops! Wrong thread 😞


----------



## TOPAZ




----------



## sanik




----------



## TOPAZ

sanik said:


>


wrong tread


----------



## TOPAZ

one more Antarktida ...








@.all: have a nice weekend, Michael


----------



## Fahoo Forays

Just snagged this on eBay late last night. It's in very well-loved shape, but the seller says it works, aaand the seller is in the USA. For the price and lack of shipping delays, I'll take the wear every day. Comes with a Casio bracelet that I'll replace with leather as soon as I can find a strap that looks kind of old. @TOPAZ , you post a lot of Russian pieces. Can you tell me anything about this one?


----------



## TOPAZ

A cheap "RAKETA Antarctica", I couldn't resist it:








I'm curious what I will get.
The case is definitely not the right one.
The movement is probably wrong too. 
But the hands look useful ...


----------



## Racer88

This just arrived! My first 24H watch. It's pretty sweet!

It came on a NATO, which just doesn't fit me right. Fortunately, it also came with a fitted (round to fit against the case between the lugs) rubber strap. I switched to it immediately.


----------



## josiahg52

I like the new Lum-Tec B49 and it resolved a lot of the issues I had with the B37 but it needs a date window. How and where I'd be using it, a date complication is very useful; as useful as the 24hr register.


----------



## Racer88

josiahg52 said:


> I like the new Lum-Tec B49 and it resolved a lot of the issues I had with the B37 but it needs a date window. How and where I'd be using it, a date complication is very useful; as useful as the 24hr register.


The lack of a date window is one of the things I like about it. Ha!

But, I understand some like a date window. I have a like-dislike relationship with them. Yes, they are useful. But, they detract from the symmetry of the watch in many cases. Plus I don't like having to adjust them at the end of every other month. ?

I've been wearing the watch since I got home. It's very comfortable on the rubber strap.


----------



## ned-ludd

The Ronda 515.24H movement in the B49 comes with a date wheel so if you're up to cutting a small hole in the dial...


----------



## TOPAZ

ned-ludd said:


> The Ronda 515.24H movement in the B49 comes with a date wheel so if you're up to cutting a small hole in the dial...


I suggest a diameter of 4 mm ...


----------



## Racer88

ned-ludd said:


> The Ronda 515.24H movement in the B49 comes with a date wheel so if you're up to cutting a small hole in the dial...


Ah.. I think they call that a "ghost date."


----------



## josiahg52

ned-ludd said:


> The Ronda 515.24H movement in the B49 comes with a date wheel so if you're up to cutting a small hole in the dial...


I was kind of thinking about that, actually. Definitely another problem with this specific watch for me is the ghost crown position mentioned above. I don't mind no-date but especially dislike when they can't be bothered to use a proper movement.


----------



## TOPAZ

Comming right from the USA:


----------



## TOPAZ

waiting for a RAKETA Antarktika from 1982+


----------



## Tickclic

Glycine Airmen Special pre 1967, doesn't have a Crown above "Glycine"
My vintage watchmaker said the hands are not the correct ones.
Seller stated it was a US military watch during the Vietnam war.
Anyone ever seen a last name printed on a glycine or other pilots watch dial?
Thanks, Jim in Washington


----------



## TOPAZ

RAKETA Traveller in NOS condition


----------



## square coats

First 24 hour watch, wanted one for years! It's supposed to arrive today so all day I've been feeling so impatient, pretty sure our street is practically the end of the mail route..


----------



## howards4th

square coats said:


> First 24 hour watch, wanted one for years! It's supposed to arrive today so all day I've been feeling so impatient, pretty sure our street is practically the end of the mail route..
> View attachment 16056656


Very cool! Congrats.


----------



## Patrickw942

I didn't know 24h watches were a thing. Very cool to see all of these


----------



## TOPAZ

waiting for a RAKETA Antarktika pre 1980:


----------



## rmeron

Got this coming from Russia, Shchuka B / Akula


----------



## Utva_56

Hopefully ,next week arrival.
Komandirskie 280194 , movement 2424.


----------



## brownm

Svalbard ISBJØRNEN BA18 Aviator Watch, should arrive Oct 9. Until I see the right Fortis 24 hour watch for sale&#8230;


----------



## Fergfour




----------



## TOPAZ

*... always on the hunt for a RAKETA Antactida ...* 










@.all: have a nice weekend, Michael


----------



## linuxs

New 720889









Inviato dal mio KB2003 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## brownm

brownm said:


> View attachment 16136391
> 
> Svalbard ISBJØRNEN BA18 Aviator Watch, should arrive Oct 9. Until I see the right Fortis 24 hour watch for sale&#8230;


Update on the BA18 - I didn't care for it and returned it. Still looking for a Fortis 24 hour Flieger style watch...


----------



## brownm

linuxs said:


> New 720889
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio KB2003 utilizzando Tapatalk


Where is this for sale?


----------



## ned-ludd

brownm said:


> Where is this for sale?





https://online.vostokinc.com/katalog-tovarov/amfibija-2431-01-720889


----------



## TOPAZ

ned-ludd said:


> https://online.vostokinc.com/katalog-tovarov/amfibija-2431-01-720889


Thanks for this info !!


----------



## larand

I have this one inbound.

(Not violating any sanctions here—it's coming from a seller in Germany.)









Instagram: @vta_watch


----------

